# Anybody else in st. Joe scalloping



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Me and momma brought the camper to the dead lakes last night. We got up early and picked up a limit before the showers rolled in. They were nice size with quite a few monsters. Hope it gives us a couple of hours in the morning before we head back....


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Will be spending some time in Perdido Key in August. Thought maybe we would drive over to St. Joe during the week and do some scalloping, but never been there. Any place special to go? Considering it's about a 3.5-4 hr drive one way maybe we will scallop when we get there, stay overnight and scallop again before we go back. Any advise for a clean cheap room and where to scallop will be a big help. Thanks all.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mainstays Inn & Suites , in Port St. Joe ... close to the Scalloping grounds , affordable , clean , Free WiFi , Flat screen TV , Swimming Pool / Hot Tub , Fitness facility , Continental breakfast and there are Suites with Kitchenettes available too


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Dixie belle in PSJ


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Pm1 & jbj...appreciate the info. Will check'em out.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't look like we're getting out today. Rain and lightning...


----------

